# Bientôt l'été: Grillades au Bordul' et Fête de la Bière approchent !!



## iMax (2 Avril 2007)

Oyez-oyez braves gens ! 

Comme vous le savez certainement, ces deux (ou trois?) dernières années furent l'occasion de se retrouver au bord du bleu Léman, au parc Bourget de Lausanne afin de partager quelques bières et faire des grillades en ces longs jours de début d'été.  

Le climat ayant retrouvé cette douce chaleur si caractéristique à cette période de l'année, il était dès lors fort propice à quelques baignades improvisées (volontaires ou non  ) et au déroulement de longues et conviviales soirées où la bonne humeur était au rendez-vous.  

Comme vous vous en rappelez sans doute, ces petites sauteries étaient savamment agendées en même temps que la *Fête de la Bière de Lausanne* :rateau: , ce qui nous donna l'occasion de migrer en ces lieux en deuxième partie de soirée et ce jusqu'à la fin de la nuit, afin de continuer à boire des coups en dansant sur les tables.  

*Hélas, cette année l'heure est grave !* Des hordes de citoyens mécontents ont réussi à faire interdire ladite fête prétendument trop bruyante et bordélique dès 2008 ! Autrement dit, et je crois qu'il est bien légitime d'accorder un certaine importance à souligner ce fait, CETTE ANNEE, CE SERA LA DERNIERE FETE DE LA BIERE A OUCHY AVANT DE LONGUES ANNEES !! _Après il faudra juste faire quelques kilomètres en plus... _


Vous comprendrez donc que nous avons dès lors un prétexte tout trouvé pour faire la fête encore plus que d'habitude. 





*Mise à jour du 24 juin*​
Les choses ayant bien avancé (tout comme le temps), il devenait urgent de faire un petit résumé de la situation près d'un mois après avoir ouvert le sujet.

Rendez-vous donc le 
*samedi 2 juin en fin d'après-midi au Parc Bourget de Lausanne*​* à l'emplacement habituel*.​
Pour rappel, voici une p'tite vue aérienne annotée de façon bien dégueu (bah oui, chuis pas graphiste moi  ):







Au programme: *grillades, bière et bonne humeur*.  Sortez vos saucisses ! :rateau: 
Ce serait *super chouette* si quelques bonnes âmes pouvaient amener quelques *salades, couverts, etc...* Il faudrait qu'on se mette d'accord. 




Si vous venez de loin et/ou que vous avez besoin d'un hébergement pour l'occasion, *Marie84* propose généreusement d'accueillir quelques personnes   :



> Dans un cadre idyllique, à mi-chemin entre la campagne et la ville (30 minutes à pieds du centre ville, 10 minutes en bus), la maison dhôtes « Chez les parents de Marie » vous attend.
> De multiples possibilités soffrent à vous à un prix dérisoire (cest-à-dire nul à part des spécialités de votre région ) :
> Camping (la tente et le matelas pneumatique sont fournis) et/ou chambre dhôtes selon vos envies de tenter la grande aventure au contact des éléments ou de vous ressourcer en profitant du confort discret dune bâtisse au charme suranné (1903) (ou surtout de qui a gagné à la courte paille).
> Vous logerez en colocation avec Fred un jeune homme discret (mon frère) et (Pi)Katchou un vieux félin affable (ma bête).
> ...



A vous de vous arranger avec elle, il doit rester quelques places. 


Autrement, et si vous aimez dormir sous tente, vous avez la possibilité de pieuter au très bon *Camping de Vidy* et de profiter de son ambiance détendue et lacustre ainsi que de ses bruits nocturnes occasionnels...   



Voila voila... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2007)

Burpp.


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2007)

Olivier annonce la couleur.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

&#231;a me rappelle un truc que j'ai &#233;crit &#224; un copain qui &#233;tait en Chine l'ann&#233;e pass&#233;e...

La petite minute de lecture  par Marie:

"Mais il n'y a pas que pentec&#244;te que l'on f&#234;te ici ce week-end... Et non...
C'est aussi: La F&#234;te de la bi&#232;re!!! Il est n&#233;cessaire de relever que les gens ont bien plus entendu parler de cet &#233;v&#233;nement culturel...
&#212; foule color&#233;e! &#212; faune bigarr&#233;e! &#212; masse chamarr&#233;e! Qui ne s'en f&#251;t r&#233;joui?! Que d'amiti&#233;s &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;res nou&#233;es au coin de comptoirs accoud&#233;s, dans les vapeurs d'&#233;thanol levur&#233;!
A la tribune de ce haut lieu d'&#233;rudition, &#224; un rythme effr&#233;n&#233;, se succ&#232;de le panel des experts, des scientifiques et des professionnels. De l'or! Oui, c'est de l'orge, du blond bl&#233; ou du houblon. Du malt sombre comme du basalte. Des bi&#232;res, des femmes. Des robes, des corps. Blondes, rousses, brunes. Tends la main! Tu n'as plus qu'&#224; choisir dans le harem qui s'offre &#224; toi. Pour une heure, pour une nuit ou pour une vie. Et coulent les flots de vie, suintent les gouttes d'&#233;ternit&#233;! Dans ta gorge avide le liquide s'&#233;coulera sans que jamais ne se remplisse le vide de ton cerveau ignard, tonneau des Dana&#239;des.
Mais o&#249; sont les toilettes? L'urine chaude et fumante se d&#233;verse &#231;&#224; et l&#224;, au hasard des murs. L'odeur &#226;cre de tes rejets organiques, ta pisse et ton vomi, te suivra dans le noir de tes souvenirs abstraits, une danse malais&#233;e, ballet d&#233;sarticul&#233; qu'est ta d&#233;marche d'ivrogne.
Demain les gobelets de plastiques joncheront l'asphalte ins&#233;cure, derniers survivants sur le champ de bataille et uniques t&#233;moins de la beuverie humaine."


Voil&#224; voil&#224;....  Donc si je viens?... euh...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Il faut prendre son élan pour boire une bière ? 

Bon moi je sais pas pour l'instant, la suisse j'en reviens juste


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Ramène-toi!

Comment on fait pour les grillades sans les steacks d'autruche sinon?


----------



## Mc Tongue (2 Avril 2007)

Moi j'me réseve pour la fête du Fendant !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Avril 2007)

Ils sont valables les n'abo d'une ann&#233;e sur l'autre parce qu'il m'en reste quelques-uns l&#224; ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Avril 2007)

Slurp!

(je veux pas faire la chiante, mais j'aurais quelques exams à réviser Et vu que je suis en conditionnel tralalalalèèèèèèère!)

Odré! Toi y en a devoir venir parce que nous pas y en avoir finir tout ce qu'on avait à se dire!



> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
> Aurélie85, Marie84, odré



voilà, tout est dit, les jeux sont fait, les plus folles sont là!


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2007)

&#231;a d&#233;pend, je peu aller a l'eau avec Aur&#233;lie85 et Marie84 ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Ram&#232;ne-toi!
> 
> Comment on fait pour les grillades sans les steacks d'autruche sinon?



Je vois &#231;a avec mon homme ! Peut &#234;tre que je pourrais &#233;ventuellement le convaincre de rencontrer une foule de gens qui connait pas avec l'argument : "y'a de la bi&#232;re, tout p&#233;t&#233; &#231;a se verra pas que t'es timide." Chuuuut je vous ai rien dit.



Stargazer a dit:


> Ils sont valables les n'abo d'une ann&#233;e sur l'autre parce qu'il m'en reste quelques-uns l&#224; ...



C'est par abonnement ! 



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4224112 a dit:
			
		

> Slurp!



Miam.

Edit : Bon je viens s&#251;rement, mais je sais pas encore si je serais accompagn&#233;.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> &#231;a d&#233;pend, je peu aller a l'eau avec Aur&#233;lie85 et Marie84 ?



heu... contrairement &#224; l'eau (qui commence &#224; l'&#234;tre (chaude)), moi je le suis pas trop&#8230; Pis en plus, si on te fait un bouchon, on va pas comprendre (euph&#233;misme) ce que tu dis quand tu seras en train de te noyer, vu que d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la "normale" on comprend pas grand-chose &#224; ce que tu dis, alors j'ose pas imaginer sous l'eau&#8230; 


 

(fallait pas me demander de te commenter hein&#8230


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4224123 a dit:
			
		

> (fallait pas me demander de te commenter hein&#8230



quelle chieuse   j'adore :love: :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ils sont valables les n'abo d'une année sur l'autre parce qu'il m'en reste quelques-uns là ...



Ouaip m'sieur.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Avril 2007)

Bon, je peux pas me décider pour une date, mais par contre, je sais où on sera et ce qu'on fera à minuit  











Dans l'eau et tous à poil!​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

C'est marrant les suisses ils font que passer des examens !


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4224141 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je peux pas me d&#233;cider pour une date, mais par contre, je sais o&#249; on sera et ce qu'on fera &#224; minuit&#8230;






			
				odr&#233;;4224143 a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant les suisses ils font que passer des examens !



Aur&#233;lie viens de t'expliquer 



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4224141 a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'eau et tous &#224; poil!



les femmes d'abord  (vu qu'il n'y aura aucun enfant  )


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est marrant les suisses ils font que passer des examens !



Moi, ce week-end là, je les aurai tout juste liquidés :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Moi, ce week-end là, je les aurai tout juste liquidés :rateau:



Ah donc ça se fête ! 

Et qu'est ce que tu prévois : un barbecue ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Moi, ce week-end l&#224;, je les aurai tout juste liquid&#233;s :rateau:



tu liquide des suisses ? :sick: :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2007)

> Comme vous le savez certainement, ces deux (ou trois?) dernières années furent l'occasion de se retrouver au bord du bleu Léman, au parc Bourget de Lausanne afin de partager quelques bières et faire des grillades en ces longs jours de début d'été.



Il y a déjà eu deux sauteries du genre, en 2004, et en 2005 (hum)... On reprévoit nuit au camping?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouaip m'sieur.



Bien bien bien ... C'est noté !


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4224167 a dit:
			
		

> Ah donc &#231;a se f&#234;te !
> 
> Et qu'est ce que tu pr&#233;vois : un barbecue ?



On ne peut rien te cacher 

Pour ceux qui veulent dormir au camping, sachez qu'il y'a eu quelques bruits la derni&#232;re fois...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Avril 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent dormir au camping, sachez qu'il y'a eu quelques bruits la dernière fois...



genre "prout"? 

Ok, je vais reposer ma tête


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2007)

C'&#233;tait sympa la derni&#232;re fois.



http://www.pomme-grenette.org/gallery/aes/vidy-2005/index5.php


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça dépend, je peu aller a l'eau avec Aurélie85 et Marie84 ?



A défaut de commentaire, je veux bien me baigner avec toi...


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> A défaut de commentaire, je veux bien me baigner avec toi...



ça peu le faire :love: :rose:


----------



## macaronique (3 Avril 2007)

Petit dialogue interne :

 Une AES ! À Lausanne ! Génial !
:sick: Je n'aime pas la bière.
 En revanche, j'aime les AES !
 Mais je prévois aller à Bâle le 31 mai.
 Mais le 31 mai c'est mon anniversaire. Aller à un symposium mathématique au lieu d'une fête de bière pour son anniversaire, c'est pas normal.
:style: ben oui mais je fêterai mon anniversaire en allant au concert à Zurich le 1er juin.
 mais je pourrais aller à celui à Paris le 6 Juin... ou bien voter pour une AES le 2 ou 3 juin...


----------



## House M.D. (3 Avril 2007)

Bon, je ne suis s&#251;re de rien, mais si j'arrive &#224; trouver des fonds, &#231;a me tenterait bien...

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2007)

J'aime pas la bière, mais c'est tentant quand même...


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2007)

Bon, y'a pas que la f&#234;te de la bi&#232;re, hein... 


Viendez ! :love:


----------



## huexley (3 Avril 2007)

Hmm c'est plutôt motivant ! Si c'est vendredi il y a des chances que je vous fasse un coucou du bateau qui me ramenera chez moi, si c'est un samedi, je l'inscrit sur mon calepin 

Vive les puces de canard !


----------



## playaman (3 Avril 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Moi, ce week-end là, je les aurai tout juste liquidés :rateau:



Ca veut dire que tu pourras rester plus qu'une heure


----------



## miz_ici (3 Avril 2007)

J'aimerais bien montrer a mon cyberduck que moi aussi j'aime l'eau (et lui apprendre à aimer la biére). Reste à trouver le temps de m'organiser pour ca, donc ya possibilité de camper sur place si j'ai bien compris ???


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2007)

L&#224; pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, c'est &#224; deux m&#232;tres cinquante huit


http://www.campinglausannevidy.ch/

Et comme tu vois on y recherche toujours un sachet :


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Avril 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> J'aimerais bien montrer a mon cyberduck que moi aussi j'aime l'eau (et lui apprendre &#224; aimer la bi&#233;re). Reste &#224; trouver le temps de m'organiser pour ca, donc ya possibilit&#233; de camper sur place si j'ai bien compris ???




Oui

message perso &#224; SM: tu arr&#234;tes de me copier! :/ 

si jamais, c'est pas du tout loin de l'endroit o&#249; se passe la f&#234;te de la Bibine, c'est tout droit, mais faut faire attention de pas tomber dans le lac.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Et pour ceux qui n'aiment pas le camping, il y a le guest house.


----------



## miz_ici (3 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui n'aiment pas le camping, il y a le guest house.



J'aime pas le guest house, va pour le camping.
Et avec un peut de chance j'pourais 'emprunter' un buldozer sur place pour me deplacer.


----------



## playaman (3 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et comme tu vois on y recherche toujours un sachet.



  Il était joli en plus, en tissu bleu, trouvé au marché au puces, vieux de 50 ans...

--> Si tu veux mon adresse pour m'envoyer un remplacant, c'est la semaine prochaine mon anniversaire


----------



## miz_ici (3 Avril 2007)

playaman a dit:


> c'est la semaine prochaine mon anniversaire



Moi c'est le 19 Avril, alors si j'le trouve on dis que tu me l'offre ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Dans un cadre idyllique, à mi-chemin entre la campagne et la ville (30 minutes à pieds du centre ville, 10 minutes en bus), la maison dhôtes « Chez les parents de Marie » vous attend.
De multiples possibilités soffrent à vous à un prix dérisoire (cest-à-dire nul à part des spécialités de votre région ) :
Camping (la tente et le matelas pneumatique sont fournis) et/ou chambre dhôtes selon vos envies de tenter la grande aventure au contact des éléments ou de vous ressourcer en profitant du confort discret dune bâtisse au charme suranné (1903) (ou surtout de qui a gagné à la courte paille).
Vous logerez en colocation avec Fred un jeune homme discret (mon frère) et (Pi)Katchou un vieux félin affable (ma bête).
A votre disposition, vous trouverez une cuisine et une salle de bain.
Dentente avec lhabitant, il sera également possible daccéder à la télévision et à une connexion internet.


(Pour plus dinformations, photos, etc, merci de me contacter par mp)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> (cest-à-dire nul à part des spécialités de votre région )



Toi aussi tu veux du saucisson brioché et des gratons ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> De multiples possibilités soffrent à vous à un prix dérisoire (cest-à-dire nul à part des spécialités de votre région )



un brie bien fait ça passe a la douane ?


----------



## Taho! (4 Avril 2007)

Quelques détails à voir d'ici là, le camping me retente bien en tout cas...


----------



## playaman (4 Avril 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Moi c'est le 19 Avril, alors si j'le trouve on dis que tu me l'offre ?



Je le vide d'abord  mais ok  




Marie84 a dit:


> Dans un cadre idyllique, à mi-chemin entre la campagne et la ville (30 minutes à pieds du centre ville, 10 minutes en bus), la maison dhôtes « Chez les parents de Marie » vous attend.
> De multiples possibilités soffrent à vous à un prix dérisoire (cest-à-dire nul à part des spécialités de votre région ) :



Je prends un option  

Euh, en truc local genevois... Je te ramene un longeole ?


----------



## macaronique (5 Avril 2007)

Il y aura un concert de Blük Blük le 2 juin !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Legalisez le c&#233;novis !

non le mieux c'est les paroles du Rebelle suisse
 
  c'est des suisses les bl&#252;k bl&#252;k ?

*Le rebelle suisse*

J&#8217;habite dans l&#8217;immeuble de la                        banque cantonale
                      Mais j&#8217;ai spray&#233; un **** sur le mur
                      Pour exprimer mon refus visc&#233;ral
                      De cette soci&#233;t&#233; impure​ Comme j&#8217;avais utilis&#233;
                      Un spray lavande pour les WC
                      Mon message n&#8217;a pu &#234;tre entendu, c&#8217;est                        con
                      Mais au moins &#231;a sent bon​ Je suis un rebelle suisse Yoooobaaaa
                      Pas peur de la police Yoooobaaaa
                      Je crie ma rage dans les d&#233;cibels r&#233;glementaires
                      Et jamais apr&#232;s 22 heures​ Ces jeunes des banlieues qui br&#251;lent                        des voitures
                      Ils ont un malaise quelque part (mais ou ?)
                      Moi aussi un jour j&#8217;ai renvers&#233; mes ordures                        
                      Carr&#233;ment sur le trottoir​ Et &#231;a a d&#233;clench&#233;
                      Une p&#233;tition de quartier
                      Pour plus d&#8217;hygi&#232;ne et un air plus pur
                      J&#8217;ai m&#234;me donn&#233; ma signature​ Je suis un rebelle suisse Yoooobaaaa
                      Pas peur de la police Yoooobaaaa
                      Je crie ma rage dans les d&#233;cibels r&#233;glementaires
                      Mais jamais apr&#232;s 22 heures​ OOOOh des fois j&#8217;ai envie de crier
                      OOOOh je sens que je vais tout casser
                      C&#8217;est la b&#234;te en moi qui r&#233;sonne
                      Et qui fait signer des r&#233;f&#233;rendums​ Je porte un T-Shirt &#171; Non &#224; l&#8217;&#233;tat                        flic &#187;
                      Quand je suis seul &#224; la maison
                      Je peux vous dire que les voisins, de leur fen&#234;tre
                      &#199;a les remet vach&#8217;ment en question​ Si on me pousse un peu
                      Je passerai &#224; l&#8217;action
                      Je mettrai dans l&#8217;urne un bulletin blanc
                      Aux prochaines votations​ Je suis un rebelle suisse Yoooobaaaa
                      Je plante du cannabis Ouuhhhhh Yeaaaaahhh 
                      Je l&#8217;utilise pour ses vertus th&#233;rapeutiques
                      Et c&#8217;est aussi un peu politique​ Je suis un rebelle suisse Yoooobaaaa
                      Pas peur de la police Yoooobaaaa
                      Je crie ma rage dans les d&#233;cibels r&#233;glementaires
                      Mais jamais apr&#232;s 22 heures​


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Legalisez le cénovis !
> 
> non le mieux c'est les paroles du Rebelle suisse
> 
> ...



mon dieu :affraid: qu'un suisse m'envoi tout de suite le disque


----------



## macaronique (6 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mon dieu :affraid: qu'un suisse m'envoi tout de suite le disque


Tu peux en faire quelques-uns toi-même.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Legalisez le cénovis !




L'arme de destruction massive des suisses :afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2007)

Et oui, c'est la honte de toute notre nation&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (6 Avril 2007)

Vive les röstis


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et oui, c'est la honte de toute notre nation



non mais comment c'est que tu parles toi? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2007)

a oui, après cette AES, pensez a ranger le pays


----------



## huexley (7 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a oui, après cette AES, pensez a ranger le pays



Avec tout ces frouz' qui débarquent, ils vont bien être obligés


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Alors?






Non? Toujours pas?​


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

&#231;a peu le faire ... il y aura des jeunes femmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Vous logerez en colocation avec Fred un jeune homme discret (mon frère) et (Pi)Katchou un vieux félin affable (ma bête).



Beuh...


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Beuh...



Combien de grammes? (SM©)


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2007)

C'est beau la Suisse fin mai ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2007)

Le marbre des banques refl&#232;te un peu trop le soleil&#8230;


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2007)

Et puis voir un SM amoureux ... Ca me tenterai bien enfin si je ne fais rien


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2007)

&#199;a coule &#224; pic un SMG si on le jette dans le L&#233;man?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Et puis voir un SM amoureux ... Ca me tenterai bien enfin si je ne fais rien





WebOliver a dit:


> Ça coule à pic un SMG si on le jette dans le Léman?




ça dépend, avec un gros trou au © (by supermoquette) ça peu aider


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2007)

Plouf plouf &#231;a se ra toi qui tom be ras ! 

Bon &#231;a tombe mal pour moi d&#233;but juin... Pourtant une bi&#232;re fra&#238;che les pieds dans le lac, c'est bien tentant !


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça coule à pic un SMG si on le jette dans le Léman?



Ca coule pas , ca nage   . Je bois pas donc


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je bois pas donc



On te fera à la broche alors. Tradition helvète oblige.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On te fera à la broche alors. Tradition helvète oblige.




Je croyais au chocolat


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2007)

Holcim, tr&#232;s bonne marque de chaussures suisse.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Holcim, très bonne marque de chaussures suisse.





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> mais je t'offre néanmoins mon pied au cul virtuel.




ça expliquerai tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2007)

C'est pas un peu trop loin la Suisse?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas un peu trop loin la Suisse?



une heure de vol depuis roissy puis 45 minutes de train


----------



## iMax (16 Avril 2007)

Ou 4h de TGV.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Ou 4h de TGV.



Même un poil moins.  Et moins cher que l'avion (mais pas toujours), tout aussi rapide de porte à porte, et direct sur Lausanne. 

Bon, sinon iMax, t'as des infos? On campe, on dort? on fait quoi? On pourra visiter des musées? 

Non j'déconne.


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Même un poil moins.  Et moins cher que l'avion (mais pas toujours), tout aussi rapide de porte à porte, et direct sur Lausanne.
> 
> Bon, sinon iMax, t'as des infos? On campe, on dort? on fait quoi? On pourra visiter des musées?



on squatte chez marie84


----------



## iMax (16 Avril 2007)

Moi je faisais que de lancer la machine hein...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2007)

Ben moi cette fois, je pose les pieds en &#233;ventail sur la table de camping, une bi&#232;re. Et j'attends.


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben moi cette fois, j'attends.



Une Wouebette?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

J'ai pratiquement fini mon stock de chocolat.


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

Tcheu


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4238199 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pratiquement fini mon stock de chocolat.



je sais pas comment tu fais pour que &#231;a dure si longtemps! Ou alors tu as d&#251; en ramener monstre beaucoup! J'en suis &#224; 100 gr/j&#8230; C'est bien de vivre en Suisse! Hihi&#8230; :rose: Apr&#232;s, je me demande pourquoi j'ai mal au ventre. Y a de quoi rire, para&#238;t&#8230;

Pour le chocolat et pour autre chose aussi! :love: 



 (le Lac L&#233;man, pardis!) :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

Ouais, et en ce moment il fait un temps superbe, à pas garder une plaque de chocolat plus de 5 minutes dans sa poche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Je n'en ai pas ramener tant que ça parce que le chocolat j'aimais pas trop ça au départ, en fait je devais pas manger le bon. 

V.oi.si.n à côté c'est de la crotte de bique ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ouais, et en ce moment il fait un temps superbe, à pas garder une plaque de chocolat plus de 5 minutes dans sa poche



 :rose: 

(si l'été dur trop long, je vais avoir affaire et à faire avec ce fameux IMC)


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je n'en ai pas ramener tant que ça parce que le chocolat j'aimais pas trop ça au départ, en fait je devais pas manger le bon.
> 
> V.oi.si.n à côté c'est de la crotte de bique ...



 Faut revenir en acheter alors  

Mouahaha, Odré, plus d'excuses!!!!


Oups, j'y suis allée un peu fort là... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

J'peux pas j'ai "mesexams" 

Je viens sauf impondérable de dernière minute ... Je collectionne les impondérables en ce moment.


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'peux pas j'ai "mesexams"



L'examen final est d'ailleurs ce vendredi. Brrr, j'espère que je vais réussir! :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'peux pas j'ai "mesexams"
> 
> Je viens sauf impondérable de dernière minute ... Je collectionne les impondérables en ce moment.



Ah ça à force de manger du chocolat on prend toujours 1 ou 2 "impondérables" en trop !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah &#231;a &#224; force de manger du chocolat on prend toujours 1 ou 2 "impond&#233;rables" en trop !



Dans mon cas &#231;a me ferait pas de mal 



aur&#233 a dit:


> L'examen final est d'ailleurs ce vendredi. Brrr, j'esp&#232;re que je vais r&#233;ussir! :rose:



Bonne chance pour "tesexams" mon lapin !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> L'examen final est d'ailleurs ce vendredi. Brrr, j'espère que je vais réussir! :rose:



Pfffffff et cette fois tu vas nous faire quoi? Au pire un 5,5/6 ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on squatte chez marie84





Ouais ben j'attends toujours les réservations et les confirmations moi...

Par contre pour l'organisation ce sera sans moi, j'ai vraiment trop de boulot et franchement j'aimerais mes 120 crédits...


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Pfffffff et cette fois tu vas nous faire quoi? Au pire un 5,5/6 ?



j'esp&#232;re encore mieux: 7(&#232;me ciel).


----------



## macaronique (16 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'en suis à 100 gr/j C'est bien de vivre en Suisse!


 Et moi qui dois manger un tas d'ufs de Pâques Cadbury que mes amis et ma famille m'ont envoyé.  Ils ont déjà fini les kilos de chocolat suisse que je les ai envoyés. C'est bien d'avoir des amis qui vivent en Suisse.

Sinon, c'est pour quelle(s) date(s), cette AES? Perso je préfère le 2 (ou 3) juin mais je pourrais aussi venir le vendredi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Sinon, c'est pour quelle(s) date(s), cette AES? Perso je préfère le 2 (ou 3) juin mais je pourrais aussi venir le vendredi.



Je vote pour le 2


----------



## playaman (17 Avril 2007)

...C'est trop hype de voter. J'm'abstiens.


----------



## miz_ici (17 Avril 2007)

Ou je dois aller pour donner procuration à un ami ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2007)

A Gland.


----------



## miz_ici (17 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> A Gland.



Mon Dieux, j'ai tapé GLAND dans google, j'avais peur des resultats trouvé, mais par chance il existe bien une ville dénomée gland :rateau: 
Sont étrange ces suisses !


----------



## Taho! (17 Avril 2007)

C'est juste avant Bi&#232;re si tu viens de France, c'est la preuve que tu es sur la bonne route...


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Mon Dieux, j'ai tapé GLAND dans google, j'avais peur des resultats trouvé, mais par chance il existe bien une ville dénomée gland :rateau:
> Sont étrange ces suisses !



C'est étrange de taper Gland lorsqu'on cherche à connaître un pays


----------



## Taho! (17 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est étrange de taper Gland lorsqu'on cherche à connaître un pays



On dit de la Suisse, mais on retrouve bien, rien que dans la région Grenobloise des patelins du nom de Vif, Corps, Chatte, Saillans, Seyssins...
On a aussi un bout de rocher qui s'appelle les Trois Pucelles. Ce qui nous vaut le dicton suivant : 

Le comble du Grenoblois, c'est de monter sur les Trois Pucelles pour voir Seyssins, Vif et Saillans.


Mais ça nous éloigne de notre sujet de départ : la fête de la bière...


----------



## miz_ici (17 Avril 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Le comble du Grenoblois, c'est de monter sur les Trois Pucelles pour voir Seyssins, Vif et Saillans.



Mouhahahahhaa que la biére coule à flots :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (21 Avril 2007)

> Comme vous vous en rappelez sans doute, ces petites sauteries étaient savamment agendées en même temps que la *Fête de la Bière de Lausanne* :rateau: , ce qui nous donna l'occasion de migrer en ces lieux en deuxième partie de soirée et ce jusqu'à la fin de la nuit, afin de continuer à boire des coups en dansant sur les tables.


C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire. 



> Des hordes de citoyens mécontents ont réussi à faire interdire ladite fête prétendument trop bruyante et bordélique dès 2008 !


En Belgique, c'est les citoyens mécontents qu'on aurait fait (interdire) interner.    

Dommage que je n'aie pas pu programmer ma visite en Suisse pour un peu plus tard. Amusez-vous bien


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2007)

Bon, alors ces grillades, on les fait quand? Moi j'ai pas de pr&#233;f&#233;rence entre le vendredi ou le samedi.

iMax?


----------



## iMax (23 Avril 2007)

Bon, on va faire quelque chose pour gérer ce bordel.

Je vais y réfléchir.  

Il est vrai aussi que je ne dispose pas véritablement d'une expérience de GO pour AES.


----------



## iMax (23 Avril 2007)

Allons-y m&#233;thodiquement.

Bon, pour la date, on va dire que ce sera *le samedi 2 juin, en fin d'apr&#232;s-midi* vu que &#231;a semble arranger pas mal de monde (j'en suis). :style:

Des oppositions?

En cas de r&#233;ponse n&#233;gative, je m'en vais vous pondre quelques explications d&#233;taill&#233;es d'ici ce soir ou demain. 

En attendant, r&#233;jouissez-vous, si la m&#233;t&#233;o continue comme maintenant on devrait avoir une bonne canicule d'ici juin.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Il est vrai aussi que je ne dispose pas v&#233;ritablement d'une exp&#233;rience de GO pour AES.



Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre*...   Le samedi 2 &#231;a va pour moi. 

* si tu veux un coup de main, ou un coup de pied, je suis l&#224; si jamais.


----------



## mamyblue (23 Avril 2007)

WebO pas trop fort le coup de pied, on a encore besoin d'iMax   

Normalement pour le samedi 2 je serais là, mais je confirmerais un peu plus tard


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Avril 2007)

Je préfère le samedi aussi. Parce que qui dit samedi dit  

(je poste surtout ici pour dire que j'ai déchiré le score et que j'ai à nouveau ma coupe.)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2007)

ecstasy ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ecstasy ?



j'en ai perdu ma coupe!


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> j'en ai perdu ma coupe!



ça me fait une belle raie


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça me fait une belle raie



à s'en taper le cul par terre.


----------



## La mouette (24 Avril 2007)

Y a le feu au lac ?


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2007)

Le kiamènkoi:

*Grill à gaz:* iMax (à moins que vous préfériez les grillades au feu de bois.
*Salades:* ??
*Couverts:* ??
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pensé:*  ??
*Saucisses:* Chacun amène sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2007)

Le kiam&#232;nkoi:

*Grill &#224; gaz:* iMax (&#224; moins que vous pr&#233;f&#233;riez les grillades au feu de bois._ Les grillades au feu de bois c'est mieux quand m&#234;me._ 
*Salades:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pens&#233;:*  A boire, Web'O.
*Saucisses:* Chacun am&#232;ne sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2007)

Ouais mais faut du charbon, ensuite faut faire du feu, toussa... c'est ennuyeux...

Mais c'est mieux quand même. 

Je ferai donc "péter" tout ça.

Seul souci, j'ai pas de grille à grillades pour les feux de bois...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Seul souci, j'ai pas de grille à grillades pour les feux de bois...



Ça peut se dégoter, et si on a du *** on peut en trouver un sur place.


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2007)

Le kilamènkoi:

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup)
*Salades:* ??
*Chips & saloperies salées pour l'apéro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pensé:*  A boire, Web'O.
*Saucisses:* Chacun amène sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> &#199;a peut se d&#233;goter, et si on a du *** on peut en trouver un sur place.



Ouais mais leur aspect coupe parfois l'app&#233;tit... 

J'irai donc voir ce que propose Mme Migros... Si vous avez une de ces foutues grilles, faites moi signe.


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2007)

Le kilam&#232;nkoi:

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup)
*Salades:* ??
*Chips & saloperies sal&#233;es pour l'ap&#233;ro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pens&#233;:*  A boire, Web'O.
*Saucisses:* Chacun am&#232;ne sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*truc de chez vous * : macinside, je vais voir ce que je peu vous trouvez 
*SJP:* A la broche <==== c'est comestible ? &#231;a passe la douane ?


----------



## macaronique (24 Avril 2007)

J'amène 15 gobelets en plastique avec la croix suisse.   Je les ai achetés vers le premier août pour un barbecue qui n'a finalement pas eu lieu.


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2007)

La date est corrig&#233;e. 

Merci &#224; Craquou' et &#224; WebO de me l'avoir signal&#233;. 

Bon, il est temps de faire dodo... :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

j'ai en ma possession un gril sur pied &#224; charbon, un truc genre &#233;norme mais pratique. C'est un gril en inox voyez le genre? 







Sinon, je peux faire une salade surprise. Mouahaha!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Moi je vous fais un "t'as boulé".

Sortie? merci


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Moi je vous fais un "t'as boul&#233;".
> 
> Sortie? merci



Non non, reste! 

(tu manges avec moi &#224; midi?)

Sinon, j'ai pas de voiture (et m&#234;me pas le permis!) pour transporter le tout. Vous m'aiderez si jamais?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Non non, reste!
> 
> (tu manges avec moi à midi?)



Bon alors je reste, si j'ai le temps j'essayerai de faire un petit truc pour le dessert...
(ok pour midi, j'ai justement du taboulé  )


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Non non, reste!
> 
> (tu manges avec moi à midi?)
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pas de voiture (et même pas le permis!) pour transporter le tout. Vous m'aiderez si jamais?



Ouais ! 

Mais je dois aussi avoir un vieux grill à charbon qui traine depuis des années dans le cabanon du jardin. 

Faut que je vérifie ça et je te redis.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Dîtes une question, en suisse on peut faire un barbecue n'importe où ? même sur la plage ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Dîtes une question, en suisse on peut faire un barbecue n'importe où ? même sur la plage ?



Heuuu... oui...

 Enfin là où on a prévu, c'est un peu un endroit ou on sera pas les seuls à faire un barbeuc''..


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Le kilam&#232;nkoi:
> 
> *Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup)
> *Salades:* ??
> ...


Si je viens, je veux bien amener de la bi&#232;re


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2007)

laisse toi pas faire, les suisses ont qu'a monter en belgique pour en trouver


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Avril 2007)

ouais mais en m&#234;me temps, vu qu'il n'y a plus jamais vraiment d'AES par ici :mouais: (en Gelbique)


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2007)

Y a trop de bières en Gelbique


----------



## Taho! (26 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Y a trop de bi&#232;res en Gelbique



Ou ils ne sont pas assez pour la boire...


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Ou ils ne sont pas assez pour la boire...



j'arrive !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rose:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Si je viens, je veux bien amener de la bi&#232;re


oui oui oui! J'aime bien la bi&#232;re belge moi! Enfin surtout la blanche, c'est la seule que je connaisse... :rose: pas taper

Elle fait tourneeeeeeer la t&#234;te! youhouhouwowowowowowyipie!

Mince, un orage, j'ai peur de l'orage moi, je fais quoi?


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mince, un orage, j'ai peur de l'orage moi, je fais quoi?



j'ai bien une idée  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai bien une idée  :love:



ah oui c'est vrai. Pompon.


----------



## macaronique (26 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Si je viens, je veux bien amener de la bière



Parce qu'il n'y aura pas assez de bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Si je viens, je veux bien amener de la bière



Ho oui de la Kriek, de la Kriek! Et de la Hoegaarden aussi !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Avril 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Parce qu'il n'y aura pas assez de bière ?


ui mais c'est pas pareil :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Bon les amis,


Pour les chambres c'est complet... 

(Mais il y a toujours la tente à disposition pour les plus "roots".  )


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2007)

Ou alors sous la table à la fête de la bière


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Avril 2007)

Tsss, tsss, tsss, alcoolique notoire   :love:


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2007)

Je connais les bonnes tables, près du bar


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Avril 2007)

garde-moi une place de choix alors :love:


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2007)

C'est noté  

Faut juste que je retrouve mon costume "spécial fête de la bière"


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2007)

Hello


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2007)

Oui ! Qui me demande ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Et ça va, en Suisse ?
> 
> :love:



mais vu que tu postes ici, ça veut dire que tu vas venir non?


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Et ça va, en Suisse ?
> 
> :love:



Un peu gris, mais on attends le soleil venu de France  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2007)

Il pleut maintenant et il fait pas chaud


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2007)

Vous &#234;tes o&#249;? Je vous cherche depuis samedi.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vous êtes où? Je vous cherche depuis samedi.



zut j'ai oublié de te filer mon nouvelle adresse!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> zut j'ai oublié de te filer mon nouvelle adresse!


 
Non non.


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vous êtes où? Je vous cherche depuis samedi.



Salut ! 

Tu cherche qui depuis samedi ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tu cherche qui depuis samedi ?


 
Ben vous tous! Là je suis au wi-fi du Chalet des Bains...


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben vous tous! Là je suis au wi-fi du Chalet des Bains...


Tu fais quoi dans ce chalet ? tu as sûrement plus de fil chez toi 

C'est pour ça que tu nous cherche


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben vous tous! Là je suis au wi-fi du Chalet des Bains...



eeeeeeeh moi aussi! Mais mais mais, c'est pas toi avec une Woubette là-bas, dans le fond? Mais? qu'est-ce que tu lui fais là? c'est hors chartre!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2007)

On tape juste le carton...


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On tape juste le carton...


 
Vous jouez pas au Poker c'est


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2007)

Allez mamy, viens te baigner avec moi...


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2007)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr il fait trop froid


----------



## divoli (7 Mai 2007)

Il faut y aller, MamyBlue. Ne serait-ce que pour surveiller que ce petits jeunes ne fassent pas trop le bordel au bordul'...


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2007)

Qk! Je vais faire un effort, je vais d'abord en douce pour jeter un oeil, après on verra


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mai 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Qk! Je vais faire un effort, je vais d'abord en douce pour jeter un oeil, après on verra



ah, vous/tu allez/vas mater du coin de l'oeil vers minuit?


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2007)

Aurélie, tu peux me dire tu sans façon  

Tu viens avec moi pour le bain de minuit


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

Aurélie, en tout cas elle adoooooore les bains de minuit...


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2007)

je r&#233;serve un bain avec marie84 

edit : oui je viens s&#251;rement :love:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir marie, bonsoir macinside,

Comment &#231;a va ?, vous aimez aussi les bains de minuit comme Aur&#233;lie


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2007)

j'aime bien les bains de minuit avec Aur&#233;lie ou Marie


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'aime bien les bains de minuit avec Aurélie ou Marie



tu dis ça comme si tu avais déjà essayé.  

ça sera sans moi hein. Le lac à cette période il est gelé! et moi je suis une fausse poule. Donc qui se mouille pas. 

aaaaaaah! un stimouc dans ma chambre! à l'attaque!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je réserve un bain avec marie84
> 
> edit : oui je viens sûrement :love:




Ha non non, pas question que je joue les Vénus calipyges dans le lac Léman. Le lac "c'est dégueulasse, les poissons baisent dedans". Et pis les puces de canards non merci. en plus on sera à côté de la station d'épuration des eaux... Non non, pas question...


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2007)

je vous invite toutes les 2 a la piscine du nash calton


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je vous invite toutes les 2 a la piscine du nash calton



C'est pas plutot nash bridges?


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est pas plutot nash bridges?



nash carlton


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2007)

Bon, je pose mon samedi de cong&#233;, j'enfile mon cale&#231;on bleu et j'arrive.  

mamyblue le L&#233;man est &#224; nous...


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mai 2007)

Oui ! Mais le Léman va en faire qu'une bouchée de mamy et il va même se casser les dents car je nage comme une paire de tenaille...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

C'est dans deux trois week end !


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mai 2007)

snif, &#224; mon avis, &#231;a va &#234;tre carton  (je viens de d&#233;couvrir, &#244; surprise, que je n'avais pas droit &#224; des cong&#233;s pay&#233;s cette ann&#233;e-ci en Gelbique, parce que je les aurai eu aux Pays-Bas :mouais: n'importe quoi... c'est beau l'Europe :rateau: )

j'aurai une pens&#233;e toute sp&#233;ciale pour vous tous :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2007)

Bon bon, c'est bient&#244;t...  

Si jamais j'ai (on a, nous avons) un grill sous lapin la main...


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2007)

Tu l'as trouvé où?


----------



## huexley (18 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Tu l'as trouvé où?



Il faut que je fasse venir Dool en la tirant par les cheveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Laaaaaaapin, houei, laaaaaapin !!!

Mé non c'est pas ce lapin là dont il cause... C'est celui qui est dans la marmite...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Tu l'as trouvé où?



Pitchoune & LeSqual.  



Marie84 a dit:


> C'est celui qui est dans la marmite...


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon bon, c'est bientôt...
> 
> Si jamais j'ai (on a, nous avons) un grill sous lapin la main...



 



Marie84 a dit:


> Laaaaaaapin, houei, laaaaaapin !!!
> 
> Mé non c'est pas ce lapin là dont il cause... C'est celui qui est dans la marmite...



 



WebOliver a dit:


>



 

Bon, je l'amène, mais tu le fous pas dans l'eau hein Webô! (même si ça rime! (woaouw le gag!!!!) (presque un gag pomponnien)


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Bon, je l'amène, mais tu le fous pas dans l'eau hein Webô! (même si ça rime! (woaouw le gag!!!!) (presque un gag pomponnien)


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pitchoune & LeSqual.



Papa maman?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2007)

Ah ben oui, peuvent venir. &#199;a sera sympa...


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> en plus on sera à côté de la station d'épuration des eaux...



Sûr que vu comme ca, ca donne envie !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

La station d'épuration : l'eau est parfaite pour un petit masque facial, ou un bain de pied.


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sûr que vu comme ca, ca donne envie !



Comme ça s'il fait chaud on ne sentira pas trop les odeurs du barbecue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça s'il fait chaud on ne sentira pas trop les odeurs du barbecue



D'ailleurs tu viens toi ? Tu n'es pas inscrit...


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2007)

Je guette le cours de la saucisse sur le CAC 40, et je donne ma réponse..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> La station d'épuration : l'eau est parfaite pour un petit masque facial, ou un bain de pied.



AES "facial" en Suisse... j'aurais tout lu sur ces forums... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> AES "facial" en Suisse... j'aurais tout lu sur ces forums... :rateau:



C'est limite abus&#233;&#169; !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> AES "facial" en Suisse... j'aurais tout lu sur ces forums... :rateau:



Attention au facial que tu vas te prendre ....



Amok a dit:


> C'est limite abusé© !



Enlèves moi donc ce copyright, je ne l'endosserais pas


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est limite abusé© !



c'est de qui?


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

voilà, je viens pas. Y a qqn qui veut pas que je sois là.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> voilà, je viens pas. Y a qqn qui veut pas que je sois là.



C'est qui ? Il est dans la liste ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est qui ? Il est dans la liste ?



Oui, il fait semblant de travailler dans un journal.  
Il produit des olives!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oui, il fait semblant de travailler dans un journal.
> Il produit des olives!



Ben qu'il les amènes pour l'apéro ces olives


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben qu'il les amènes pour l'apéro ces olives



m'en fout en fait de pas venir! J'aime pas les Olives!


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2007)

Le cours de la saucisse monte


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le cours de la saucisse monte



J'aime pas non plus!  (sauf une!)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> m'en fout en fait de pas venir! J'aime pas les Olives!



Rholalala mais quelle est bobette alors 
Tu n'auras pas de bonbons pisque c'est ça


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2007)

J'ai un de ces taf moi... j'vous dis pas... bon j'y retourne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







on se voit le 2...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> voilà, je viens pas. Y a qqn qui veut pas que je sois là.


 
HOOOOO!!! ça joue le pot ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Il produit des olives!



Je reviens sur ça ... il produit des olives, comme les poules pondent des oeufs ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Rholalala mais quelle est bobette alors
> Tu n'auras pas de bonbons pisque c'est ça



Bonbon? Ah? J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive! 





Marie84 a dit:


> HOOOOO!!! ça joue le pot ?



Meuh, arrête ton char Ben-Hur, on goudronne là! 



odré a dit:


> Je reviens sur ça ... il produit des olives, comme les poules pondent des oeufs ?



Heu... Faut lui demander, je sais pas comment il fait ça. Et, du plus profond (sans mauvais jeux de mots, svp) de ma sincérité, j'ai pas envie de le savoir. :mouais:


----------



## J_K (23 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> voilà, je viens pas. Y a qqn qui veut pas que je sois là.




Oui, moi, par exemple!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Oui, moi, par exemple!



Joseph Konrad ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Oui, moi, par exemple!



Non, rien...


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mai 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Oui, moi, par exemple!




Tiens, pareil. 



Marie84 a dit:


> Non, rien...




Pareil, tiens.


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mai 2007)

Vous êtes là ???  j'ai besoin de vous. Ouais ...  

Que manque t'il encore que je puisse apporter ...  

Je me réjouis de vous revoir et de faire connaissance avec d'autres personnes :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2007)

Ah. Yessss....  Je pourrai griller ma saucisse au coin du feu avec mamyblue. :love: 

Bon, sinon, histoire de rester terre &#224; terre: et s'il pleut, t'as pr&#233;vu une solution de secours iMax? :/


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2007)

Y a des tentes à la fête de la bière


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> s'il pleut, t'as prévu une solution de secours iMax? :/



Cette solution (innenvisageable) n'a pas été envisagée.

Je pense qu'un plan à l'arrache serait le mieux, genre repli dans quelque établissement Lausannois.  

Les premières prévisions de MétéoSuisse (fiables à 10%) donnent un temps changeant...

Pourvu qu'on ait du bol.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Pourvu qu'on ait du bol.



On est jamais à l'abris d'un coup de pot.


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2007)

Avec des CorneFlex © .. ?Il y a le mot _Flex_, qui en général porte bonheur pour la détente, mais malheur pour le travail ... 

Ok ...  Je vais me refaire un café


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2007)

Bon les amis, la date approche. Je pense donc qu'il serait judicieux de faire le point. 

Qui am&#232;ne quoi (salades, grill, couverts...). Comme on l'avait dit, chacun am&#232;ne sa saucisse.  
Et ce serait bien si quelques bonnes &#226;mes pouvaient nous amener des salades et des couverts. 

Pour le grill (&#224; charbon): je g&#232;re. 

Comme l'a dit Olivier: "_Le parc Bourget c'est grand._"
Il nous faut donc aussi d&#233;finir un lieu de rendez-vous pour &#233;viter de se perdre (chalet des bains?) et une solution de repli au cas o&#249;... Bonne nouvelle d'ailleurs: les pr&#233;visions m&#233;t&#233;o s'am&#233;liorent. 

Voila voila.

Je n'aurai malheureusement pas beaucoup de temps &#224; consacrer &#224; l'organisation de l'&#233;v&#232;nement cette semaine, pour cause d'examens de fin d'ann&#233;e jusqu'&#224; vendredi. :casse:


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2007)

Et bien sur, si vous voulez, on pourra organiser des concours idiots à faire pâlir Mackie.
 

[YOUTUBE]ZKlv-Ps-ug0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2007)

Y avait un d&#233;but de kikamenkoi ici...

Le kikam&#232;nkoi:

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup)
*Salades:* ??
*Chips & saloperies sal&#233;es pour l'ap&#233;ro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pens&#233;:*  A boire, Web'O.
*Saucisses:* Chacun am&#232;ne sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche
*Kate:*


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y avait un début de kikamenkoi ici...
> 
> Le kilamènkoi:
> 
> ...



Merci de l'avoir retrouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Moi j'avais déjà fait une vanne pourrie pour dire que j'apportais un taboulé...


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Moi j'avais déjà fait une vanne pourrie pour dire que j'apportais un taboulé...



On s'en souvient.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mai 2007)

Le kikam&#232;nkoi:

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup)
*Salades:* Aur&#233;lie85 fait une salade de carottes (non franchement???  ) Marie84 fait un gag taboul&#233;. 
*Chips & saloperies sal&#233;es pour l'ap&#233;ro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pens&#233;:*  A boire, Web'O.
*Saucisses:* Chacun am&#232;ne sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche
*Kate:* 

Sinon, je prends volontiers le gril de mon reup mais il est &#233;norme, et j'ai toujours pas de voiture!!! :rose: 

Jpeux amener aussi des l&#233;gumes (poivrons, ma&#239;s, tomates) pour griller. Mais on s'en sort mieux si chacun am&#232;ne sa viande plus ou moins pour lui voire un peu plus non?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Ok donc je vous amène un assortiments de saucisses/merguez de mon pays, mais je peux en amener combien de kilos sans que la douane s'en serve pour leur propre BBQ ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ok donc je vous amène un assortiments de saucisses/merguez de mon pays, mais je peux en amener combien de kilos sans que la douane s'en serve pour leur propre BBQ ?



Ça.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4282196 a dit:
			
		

> Ok donc je vous am&#232;ne un assortiments de saucisses/merguez de mon pays, mais je peux en amener combien de kilos sans que la douane s'en serve pour leur propre BBQ ?



tu les pinces avec ton bec si jamais. 

Heuuuu? c'est &#231;a le truc des douanes?

_Edith pour Web&#244;: looollllllllllll!_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

&#199;a se complique : 

*C)* Viandes et pr&#233;parations de viande d'esp&#232;ces autres que celles mentionn&#233;es sous let. A et B (gibier, lapin, autruche, poisson, fruits de mer, etc.) : *20 kilos.

*Je p&#232;se 45 kilos. Je vais avoir des probl&#232;mes.

*B)* Viandes et abats comestibles d&#8217;animaux de la let. A, sal&#233;s (conservant), s&#233;ch&#233;s ou fum&#233;s; 
Viandes et abats comestibles de volailles domestiques de tout genre, frais, r&#233;frig&#233;r&#233;s, congel&#233;s, sal&#233;s, s&#233;ch&#233;s ou fum&#233;s;
Saucisses et produits similaires constitu&#233;s de viande, abats comestibles ou sang ainsi que pr&#233;parations et conserves de viande d&#8217;animaux de la let. A et de volailles domestiques : *3,5 kilos.
*
&#199;a devrais &#234;tre &#231;a. Est ce que vous pouvez confirmer les suisses car je ne connais pas encore trop votre langage. *

A) *Viandes et abats comestibles de boeuf, veau, porc, mouton, ch&#232;vre, cheval, &#226;ne, mulet ou bardot, frais, r&#233;frig&#233;r&#233;s ou congel&#233;s : *0,5 kilos.*​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

C'est pas parce qu'on est Suisse qu'on comprend ce que ce charabia veut dire... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Ah bah on est bien là.


----------



## sylko (29 Mai 2007)

iMax, faudra venir plus t&#244;t que la derni&#232;re fois, avec ta grille et ton charbon.  

J'en prendrais une &#233;galement. Deux grilles ne seront pas de trop. Je prendrais &#233;galement de quoi s'abriter au cas o&#249;. Une tente, au moins pour mettre la pitance &#224; l'abri de la pluie. Je pr&#233;parerais &#233;galement une salade. 

Odr&#233;, pas de probl&#232;mes avec la douane. Il n'y a jamais de contr&#244;le. 

Le kikam&#232;nkoi:

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup) Sylko
*Salades:* Aur&#233;lie85 fait une salade de carottes (non franchement???  ) Marie84 fait un gag taboul&#233;. Sylko fait une salade verte et une de tomates
*Chips & saloperies sal&#233;es pour l'ap&#233;ro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pens&#233;:* A boire, Web'O.
*Saucisses:* Chacun am&#232;ne sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche
*Kate:*


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2007)

Pour ma part ok! pour le dessert.  

Je propose une grande salée (au sucre )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Yahouhouououououououououououou !!!


----------



## Taho! (29 Mai 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Odré, pas de problèmes avec la douane. Il n'y a jamais de contrôle.



Dis pas ce genre de chose, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres... 

Même Naru ne s'est pas faite contrôler, malgré son visage de yakusa...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> M&#234;me Naru ne s'est pas faite contr&#244;ler, malgr&#233; son visage de yakusa...


 
Faux: elle m'a fait perdre 25 minutes en 2005 &#224; la douane de B&#226;le.   

Dieu merci, grace &#224; ses charmes, elle a su amadouer &#224; merveille les douaniers fran&#231;ais.


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faux: elle m'a fait perdre 25 minutes en 2005 à la douane de Bâle.



Oui, mais là c'était en Suisse Allemande...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Oui, mais l&#224; c'&#233;tait en Suisse Allemande...


 
On avait pass&#233; la fronti&#232;re suisse.  D'ailleurs le douanier helv&#232;te a m&#234;me fait mine de la snober la petite japonaise.* *

Bon, j'am&#232;nera encore qqch.

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup) Sylko
*Salades:* Aur&#233;lie85 fait une salade de carottes (non franchement???  ) Marie84 fait un gag taboul&#233;. Sylko fait une salade verte et une de tomates
*Chips & saloperies sal&#233;es pour l'ap&#233;ro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pens&#233;:* A boire, Web'O.
*Saucisses:* Chacun am&#232;ne sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche
*Kate:* 
*Deux trois bricoles:* Web'O


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2007)

Des bricoles ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Yahouhouououououououououououou !!!


 
:mouais: 


*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup) Sylko
*Salades:* Aurélie85 fait une salade de carottes (non franchement???  ) Marie84 fait un gag taboulé. Sylko fait une salade verte et une de tomates
*Chips & saloperies salées pour l'apéro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pensé:* A boire, Web'O. Légumes à griller si le coeur vous viandit. Aurélie85
*Saucisses:* Chacun amène sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche
*Kate:* 
*Deux trois bricoles:* Web'O , deux bricoles me too: Aurélie85


----------



## macaronique (29 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi j'amène 

et aussi des gobelets avec la croix suisse.


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2007)

Bon à part la salée, je peux encore porter quoi, dites-moi ce qui manque, serviettes peut-être,   ou autres choses


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mai 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Bon à part la salée, je peux encore porter quoi, dites-moi ce qui manque, serviettes peut-être,   ou autres choses



pourquoi  ?


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> pourquoi  ?


 
Ben pour le pic-nic, enfin pour les grillades


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mai 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Ben pour le pic-nic, enfin pour les grillades



ah ouf, j'ai cru que tu parlais s'il manquait qqch pour le "apr&#232;s", l'after quoi, c'est pour &#231;a le " "!  

Bon, bonnet de nuit les amis.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Tant qu'il y a des carottes pour la salée.


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2007)

Qui amène un ghetto blaster à base d'iPod et de musique valable?


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mai 2007)




----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2007)

<------ Click!


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> <------ Click!


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2007)

H&#233;, dites, les h&#233;lv&#232;tes, c'est fini de vous battre &#224; coup de bulletin m&#233;t&#233;o ? 

Un conseil : mettez iMax dans le lac, il adore &#231;a... :love:


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2007)

Merde...


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2007)

Mais non, je déconne !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2007)

Interface de mod&#233;ration -> Pseudo: iMax -> Bannir pour une dur&#233;e ind&#233;termin&#233;e.


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2007)

iMax n'existe d&#233;j&#224; pas beaucoup, il ne vas plus beaucoup exister... 

A l'eau ?


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2007)

Non, vaut mieux pas, j'aurai plein de trucs &#233;lectroniques et chers dans les poches... 

Un iPod
Un iPhone
Une cl&#233; de bagnole &#233;lectronique
Un Tomtom Go
Un Braun Syncro
...

Ce serait con de devoir repayer tout &#231;a


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2007)

alors à poils !


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> alors &#224; poils !



Bon, heu, j'oubliais un truc, la f&#234;te de fin d'ann&#233;e de l'&#233;cole.

Je peux pas venir samedi.

Amusez-vous bien, je penserai &#224; vous.


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Interface de modération -> Pseudo: iMax -> Bannir pour une durée indéterminée.



J'y vais


----------



## Taho! (31 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Non, vaut mieux pas, j'aurai plein de trucs électroniques et chers dans les poches...
> 
> Un iPod
> Un iPhone
> ...


Y'a deux ans aussi tu en avais autant dans les poches. Donc soit tu viens les poches vides (mais pas les mains), soit tu te laisses faire quand ils te les videront...  PS : n'oublie pas ton permis dans la poche revolver...


----------



## Taho! (31 Mai 2007)

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup) Sylko
*Salades:* Aurélie85 fait une salade de carottes (non franchement???  ) Marie84 fait un gag taboulé. Sylko fait une salade verte et une de tomates
*Chips & saloperies salées pour l'apéro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pensé:* A boire, Web'O. Légumes à griller si le coeur vous viandit. Aurélie85
*Saucisses:* Chacun amène sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche
*Kate:* 
*Deux trois bricoles:* Web'O , deux bricoles me too: Aurélie85


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Non, vaut mieux pas, j'aurai plein de trucs électroniques et chers dans les poches...
> 
> Un iPod
> Un iPhone
> ...



imac n'hésitera toujours pas, mais il sera en string avant d'aller a l'eau


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> imac n'hésitera toujours pas, mais il sera en string avant d'aller a l'eau



et avec son petit truc en plume...


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2007)

C'était celui d'Elise


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> C'&#233;tait celui d'Elise



 Mes amiti&#233;s &#224; Aline, tiens, profitons-en.

Bon sinon, j'y pense, faudrait pas des torches comme on avait les autres fois? C'&#233;tait plut&#244;t pratique d&#232;s la nuit tomb&#233;e... Et aussi des couvertures pour poser ses fesses parterre.


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mes amitiés à Aline, tiens, profitons-en.
> 
> Bon sinon, j'y pense, faudrait pas des torches comme on avait les autres fois? C'était plutôt pratique dès la nuit tombée... Et aussi des couvertures pour poser ses fesses parterre.



J'ai une couverture militaire kigratt© dans le coffre de la Twingo, ça en fait déjà une.


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mes amitiés à Aline, tiens, profitons-en.
> 
> Bon sinon, j'y pense, faudrait pas des torches comme on avait les autres fois? C'était plutôt pratique dès la nuit tombée... Et aussi des couvertures pour poser ses fesses parterre.


 
Si i y fait trop froid, je rentre. Je veux pas tomber malade...


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2007)

Au pire on a qu'à faire un grand feu pour se réchauffer.  


Qui prend de l'essence ? :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (31 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Au pire on a qu'à faire un grand feu pour se réchauffer.
> 
> 
> Qui prend de l'essence ? :rateau:




Ben, y en a plein dans ta Twingo, on a qu'à y mettre le feu


----------



## J_K (31 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Au pire on a qu'à faire un grand feu pour se réchauffer.
> 
> 
> Qui prend de l'essence ? :rateau:



J'ai toujours un bidon de 5L dans le coffre de la GT!


----------



## J_K (31 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai une couverture militaire kigratt© dans le coffre de la Twingo, ça en fait déjà une.



J'ai une couverture de la Protection Civile, modèle Kipik©, dans le coffre de la GT, ça en fait donc deux! :love:


----------



## J_K (31 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mes amitiés à Aline, tiens, profitons-en. (...)



Elle te salue également, mon bon Web'O!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Il nous faut donc aussi définir un lieu de rendez-vous pour éviter de se perdre (chalet des bains?) et une solution de repli au cas où... Bonne nouvelle d'ailleurs: les prévisions météo s'améliorent.


 
Chalet des bains (bin-bin) donc... Vers quelle heure? 17, 18h? Avant?


----------



## mamyblue (1 Juin 2007)

Tu m'as devancée WebO, je voulais aussi savoir à quelle heure ? Je prend une couverture et s'il faut autres choses ... Ben  faut dire ... Je vais prendre un grand sac poubelle ce sera plus facile que de chercher après une poubelle qui soit vide


----------



## iMax (1 Juin 2007)

Oui, on peut se retrouver au chalet des bains à 17h, c'est pas mal...

ça nous laissera le temps de monter le grill, de faire chauffer la braise et de boire l'apéro.


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Juin 2007)

*Charbon et allumes-feux* iMax (il faut que je trouve une grille aussi du coup) Sylko
*Salades:* Aurélie85 fait une salade de carottes (non franchement???  ) Marie84 fait un gag taboulé. Sylko fait une salade verte et une de tomates
*Chips & saloperies salées pour l'apéro:* ??
*Couverts:* Web'O.
*Le reste du bordel indispensable auquel je n'ai pas pensé:* A boire, Web'O. Légumes à griller si le coeur vous viandit. Aurélie85; Pitchoune: cigarettes (une cartouche Marlboro rouge + une exprès pour SM qui a intérêt à venir + à voir les stocks, peut-être encore une autre)
*Saucisses:* Chacun amène sa viande et on fait tourner sur place?
*SJP:* A la broche
*Kate:* 
*Deux trois bricoles:* Web'O , deux bricoles me too: Aurélie85 

Webo, j'essaierai de penser à prendre ma couverture kipikpakigrattepa. En plus, j'amènerai mon bec-à-bonbons pour manger de la salée au sucre et un peu d'argent pour m'acheter une barbapapa au Luna Park et/ou des chourros à la fête de la bière


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2007)

Bon, encore deux trois courses, et j'aurai tout... Couverts, serviettes, couverture, bières (fraiches), chips, *et*...  

Aujourd'hui il pleut... mais demain...



> Samedi, souvent nuageux au début, puis développement d'éclaircies et passage à un temps assez ensoleillé sur l'ouest du Plateau et en Valais.


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> En plus, j'amènerai mon bec-à-bonbons pour manger de la salée au sucre et un peu d'argent pour m'acheter une barbapapa au Luna Park et/ou des chourros à la fête de la bière




:mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (2 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir Amok, &#231;a va bien ?  

Bonsoir Elise, c'est gentil de venir nous dire bonjour et de penser &#224; nous demain. Je suis s&#251;re que nous aurons moins froid :love: 

Dommage c'est pas encore cette fois que je vais faire ta connaissance, ni celle d'Amok, bon peut-&#234;tre la prochaine fois  

Merci et &#224; bient&#244;t ! 

Grosses bises de mamy et de tout le monde (je pense pas qu'ils vont me contrarier)


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

Bonjour les Aesiennes et Aesiens. 

Voil&#224; voil&#224;, je me r&#233;veille avec fi&#232;vre, naus&#233;es, mal de cou carabin&#233;, une jolie angine se pr&#233;pare... Donc, je vais aller me recoucher dans l'espoir que &#231;a passe. En plus, pour courronner le tout, j'ai une somme &#233;norme de travail et pas de m&#233;dicament.  

D&#233;sol&#233;e les amis. D&#233;sol&#233;e surtout pour Web&#244; ...  

Promis, tu feras leur connaissance un jour. Eux aussi se r&#233;jouissaient...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

LA-MEN-TABLE !


----------



## La mouette (2 Juin 2007)

Quoi ? à Table ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> LA-MEN-TABLE !



ouais non rien en fait.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2007)

Ah ben... on aura plus de *surprise* à se partager alors...


----------



## J_K (2 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ouais non rien en fait.



Sûre? 

On te voit tout à l'heure? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2007)

Si jamais j'ai achet&#233; encore un pain. Quelqu'un passe &#224; la f&#234;te de la bi&#232;re cet aprem?*


* &#224; part lesqual...


----------



## J_K (2 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si jamais j'ai acheté encore un pain. Quelqu'un passe à la fête de la bière cet aprem?



Je pensais qu'on y allait de toute façon ce soir!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2007)

C'&#233;tait histoire de prendre possession des lieux.  Premiers arriv&#233;s premiers servis.


----------



## J_K (2 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'était histoire de prendre possession des lieux.  Premiers arrivés premiers servis.



Je pense y aller vers 16 ou 17h! :love: Quelqu'un me suit?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Je pense y aller vers 16 ou 17h! :love: Quelqu'un me suit?



Heu.... :mouais: On avait pas rdv à 17h dans les Bains?


----------



## J_K (2 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Heu.... :mouais: On avait pas rdv à 17h dans les Bains?



Bien, dans ce cas, disons 15h à Ouchy, ça laisse un peu de temps de dégustation avant d'aller aux Bains!


----------



## mamyblue (2 Juin 2007)

J'ai aussi acheté une livre de pain


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Mon taboulé vous rejoindra vers 18h30, je viendrai avec lui... 


A tout


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

Les carottes seront de mon c&#244;t&#233; &#233;galement cuites plus tard que 17h. J'appellerai. Si je vais mieux. Toujours fi&#233;vreuse, mais y a en a 2 qui me poussent hors du lit... je vais voir ce que je peux faire!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Ben y'en a trois maintenant ! 
Les carottes sont cuites ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

odr&#233;;4286815 a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'en a trois maintenant !
> Les carottes sont cuites ?



oui, il parait que y en a m&#234;me une 4e...  

Les carottes se reposent aux frigo pour l'instant.

Alors, c'est comment chez les parents de Marie? C'est joli hein? T'as vu son frigo? La classe hein dis?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Oui c'est la grande classe ! Y'a meme un chat qui miaule bizarre !
Une cuisiniere d'antan ...

Comme des coqs en pattes.

Et pompom va bien ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Oui c'est la grande classe ! Y'a meme un chat qui miaule bizarre !
> Une cuisiniere d'antan ...
> 
> Comme des coqs en pattes.
> ...



Pompon se prépare!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

C'est pas vrai Pikatchou miaule pas bizarre  !
C'est juste qu'elle a pa pu apprendre avec sa maman parce que ses s... d'anciens proprios l'ont séparée trop tôt de sa mère. Nous on l'a récupérée comme ça...


----------



## macaronique (2 Juin 2007)

Tu n'es pas censée travailler, Marie ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Tu n'es pas cens&#233;e travailler, Marie ?



Bien dit!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

rhoooo mais ça c'est ce que je fais!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Bon y'a une neozelandaise et une francaise qui se mettent gentimemt en route ... pour lausanne-geles  

Pikatchou alors c'est le nom du chat !


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2007)

Bon, je viens de finir le Grill...

Apr&#232;s avoir vid&#233; le contenu du cabanon de jardin familial, je l'ai retrouv&#233; dans un vieux carton banane tout pourri... Il faut dire qu'il a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; il y'a bien 15 ans de &#231;a par un grill &#224; gaz, tellement plus pratique.

J'ai du commencer par enlever les toiles d'araign&#233;es et la calamine. Ensuite, j'ai d&#233;gripp&#233; toutes les vis et je lui ai fil&#233; un coup de brosse m&#233;tallique pour la forme.  

Je me suis bien fait chier pour que vous puissiez avoir des grillades au charbon et non pas au gaz, bande de petits chats de race. 

Reste plus qu'&#224; aller chercher du charbon, de l'allume feu et des saucisses.


----------



## mamyblue (2 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup iMax pour tout le travail que tu as fait pour nous, pour ta récompense tu auras une saucisse et une tranche de salée de plus que nous. Ca te vas comme ça   :love:


----------



## twk (2 Juin 2007)

C'est con, je vois ça que maintenant, il est un peu trop tard pour chopper un avion


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

twk a dit:


> C'est con, je vois ça que maintenant, il est un peu trop tard pour chopper un avion



de toute façon, y a plus assez de place sur le grill.


----------



## twk (2 Juin 2007)

En général c'est la nourriture qu'on met sur le grill, pas les membres de MacG 

Ou alors on m'a raconté des bêtises


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Merci beaucoup iMax pour tout le travail que tu as fait pour nous, pour ta récompense tu auras une saucisse et une tranche de salée de plus que nous. Ca te vas comme ça   :love:



ça me va. D'ailleurs le quart de salée restant est au frigo pour demain matin. 

Voila, désolé pour ce départ quelque peu précipité, les circonstances ont fait que... Je voulais activer un peu le mouvement pour pouvoir vous dire au revior à tous au Luna Park, hélas l'inertie du groupe et la difficulté à trouver des places là bas m'ont contraint à vous quitter à l'anglaise. :hein: 

Dommage... Bonne suite à tous !

Difficile de taper sans le pouce et l'index droits... ça fait maaaaaaal !

Special thanks encore pour Mamyblue pour m'avoir filé de sparadrap qui a bien contribué à atténuer ma douleur...


----------



## macaronique (3 Juin 2007)

twk a dit:


> En général c'est la nourriture qu'on met sur le grill, pas les membres de MacG


Seulement leurs doigts, apparemment.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

J'en rentre...

On aura regretté l'absence de certains, bien sûr, mais on se sera réjoui de la présence des autres!!!
Malgré le temps un peu frisquet (heureusement pas de pluie) et le chien obèse qui a goûté (contre notre gré, évidemment) à quelques unes de nos brochettes (vous noterez qu'après ma séance de discussion avec lui, l'animal n'est plus réaparu ), que du bon à signaler...  Sympa, sympa  

(Désolée de ne pas avoir pu dire correctement aurevoir à Sylco, Imax, J_K et Maxime II...  )

Aller bonne nuit tous,

Bécots du m.


----------



## twk (3 Juin 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Seulement leurs doigts, apparemment.



Ralala, seulements certains, mais lesquels ?


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2007)

Juste un petit aperçu de la soirée qui fut vraiment très sympa, dommage pour les absents ​ 
Ici je sais pas trop pourquoi ? Mais tous vont aller dans la même direction ​ 



 
Et voilà pourquoi ? ​ 


 
Pour ce mettre en rond autour du grill... faut dire que là il faisait un peu plus chaud ​ 
Bonne nuit tout le monde !  ​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2007)

Et hop rentr&#233;... slurp...  

En esp&#233;rant retrouver ma voiture demain...  

Merci &#224; tous d'&#234;tre pass&#233;s... Et sinon, pour ceusses que &#231;a int&#233;resse, la f&#234;te de la bi&#232;re c'est aussi tout &#224; l'heure...  Et mamyblue, la sal&#233;e... c'est heu.. :love: 

Allez, *bonne nuit*.


----------



## J_K (3 Juin 2007)

Aouf! 

Le réveil est costaud! Les petits nains sont de sortie et ils tapent!  

Mais sinon, c'était une excellente soirée, très sympathique et ma foi, pas mal arrosée! 

À la revoilure, tous!


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)




----------



## macaronique (3 Juin 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2007)

Bon, c'est bon: automobile r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e...  Si jamais &#231;a int&#233;resse: je, nous, ils sont &#224; la f&#234;te de la bi&#232;re cette apr&#232;s-midi.

:drink:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

:sleep: :sleep: Allez savoir pourquoi, je me souviens surtout du chauffeur de taxi ....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

Finalement tu avais raison...
La noble H&#233;lv&#233;tie est devenue gauloise... :mouais: 

Rhaus les Frouz' !    


(rhooo &#231;a va, si on peut plus faire du politiquement incorrect...)




(@ odr&#233;: parce qu'&#233;videmment, &#224; part le chauffeur tu ne dois plus te souvenir de grand chose...  )
Mots cl&#233; issus de la conversation avec le monsieur du taxi:
----->Taxi, bi&#232;re, trop bu, Loz anne(geles), vin, *Gabriel Chevallier*, Vall&#233;e de l'Azergue (de la zergue ?), pierres d'or, Poitou, fr&#232;re, Raffarin, Poitier, lyc&#233;e, fils, futuroscope.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: Allez savoir pourquoi, je me souviens surtout du chauffeur de taxi ....



pourquoi? tu lui as rendu dessus?


----------



## mamyblue (3 Juin 2007)

Je vois qu'après mon départ tout le monde a eu une grosse soif


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2007)

Mon gâteau a eu du succès. Merci pour lui. :rose:


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mon gâteau a eu du succès. Merci pour lui. :rose:



:rose: :rose: :rose: :love: :love: :love: 

Quel accueil vous lui avez fait! Il est encore tout ému par le gateau. :rose: 

Allez, Webô, franchement, c'est toi qui l'a fait?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Finalement tu avais raison...
> La noble Hélvétie est devenue gauloise... :mouais:



En parlant de gauloises, j'ai plein de clopes, tant pis pour knup trop occupe avec son poisson  



Marie84 a dit:


> (@ odré: parce qu'évidemment, à part le chauffeur tu ne dois plus te souvenir de grand chose...  )
> Mots clé issus de la conversation avec le monsieur du taxi:
> ----->Taxi, bière, trop bu, Loz anne(geles), vin, *Gabriel Chevallier*, Vallée de l'Azergue (de la zergue ?), pierres d'or, Poitou, frère, Raffarin, Poitier, lycée, fils, futuroscope.



Gabriel Chevallier mais que vient il faire dans la conversation !!!!!! futroscope c'est toi qui l'a glissee  



Aurélie85 a dit:


> pourquoi? tu lui as rendu dessus?



Ben cela a l'air d'aller ... :rateau: Mais je tenais plus debout. J'espere qu'on a pas reveiller fred ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> En parlant de gauloises, j'ai plein de clopes, tant pis pour knup trop occupe avec son poisson



KnuT (et non pas Knup) (ça fait un peu Ketchup) (tiens si je l'appelais Ketchnoup?) love: ) était occupé avec une vieille. Véridique!  Super bonne la vieille!  

Désolée mon Knuty-cornet-de-glace-double-crème :love: , mais voilà quoi. Je l'ai placée avant toi!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

C'est ça Knut.... A part la mousatche je ne vois pas la ressemblance avec Sm  




Une vieille super bonne? T'es pas jalouse?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

Angela peut confirmer je me disait bien que ce n'etait pas knup encore moins knulp ....


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> C'est ça Knut.... A part la mousatche je ne vois pas la ressemblance avec Sm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si si, regarde bien la langue! Desfois il est comme ça. Et pas que quand il a soif. :love: 

Moi, jalouse? Si, juste des lèvres. Il parait qu'elles étaient superbes! Vieille, c'est le nom du poisson que Knut mangeait hier quand vous l'avez dérangé.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2007)

L&#224; non plus.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là non plus.



marche pas ton lien. Mais si si si. Je vais te trouver une photo où tu lui ressembles. D'ailleurs, le Dudu (l'autre) il a acquiésé. na.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi, jalouse? Si, juste des lèvres. Il parait qu'elles étaient superbes! Vieille, c'est le nom du poisson que Knut mangeait hier quand vous l'avez dérangé.



Je savais que les poissons avaient une vie sexuel debridee.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

Pour Angela d'abord (qui ne connaissait pas)  

Puis pour Odré, Webo, Pitchoune et Aurélie.


[youtube]mfr7yR5b4VM[/youtube]
​


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mon gâteau a eu du succès. Merci pour lui. :rose:



Qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur de chiffon ???!!!!! :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2007)

Bon, je vais bientôt poster ma galerie...   :affraid:


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

Je tiens ici &#224; pr&#233;senter mes excuses, mais j'ai quand m&#234;me des circonstances att&#233;nuantes...

 Donc, OK, ce n'est pas une horreur de chiffon. Mais il a quand m&#234;me pris un sacr&#233; coup de vieux, Supermoquette ! Je ne l'avais pas reconnu !!!!


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quelqu'un passe à la fête de la bière cet aprem?*
> 
> 
> * à part lesqual...



Qu'il pense à ouvrir les fenêtres avant de rentrer. Ca évitera d'avoir à laver les vitres à grande eau !   

[Limite private, désolé... ]


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> [Limite private, désolé... ]



Pas tant que ça en fait. 

Bon voici ma galerie... 







... y avait des autres gens hein. D'ailleurs je les ai pris aussi en photo, mais quelqu'un a dû se saisir discrètement de mon Ixus, et effacer lesdites photos manquantes.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur de chiffon ???!!!!! :mouais: :afraid:



Le chiffon il va te foutre une morgnifle si tu continues! Petit, mais ultra costaud! 



Amok a dit:


> Je tiens ici à présenter mes excuses, mais j'ai quand même des circonstances atténuantes...
> 
> Donc, OK, ce n'est pas une horreur de chiffon. Mais il a quand même pris un sacré coup de vieux, Supermoquette ! Je ne l'avais pas reconnu !!!!



Heu... Super ne ressemble absolument pas à un lapin.  C'est d'ailleurs le seul animal auquel il ne ressemble pas. :rose: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas tant que ça en fait.
> 
> Bon voici ma galerie...
> 
> ...



Sur la première, on dirait que sa maîtresse lui torche le derrière...    

(c'est pas moi au cas où)


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2007)

M'enfin, une grande fille comme toi, qu'est ce que tu fais avec ce lapin... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2007)

A sa d&#233;charge, faut dire que j'ai pas mal insist&#233; pour que ce lapin l&#224; vienne partager quelques saucisses avec nous autour du grill...


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> M'enfin, une grande fille comme toi, qu'est ce que tu fais avec ce lapin... :mouais:



Même pas vrai, je suis toute petite en fait, voire minuscule... :rose: 



WebOliver a dit:


> A sa décharge, faut dire que j'ai pas mal insisté pour que ce lapin là vienne partager quelques saucisses avec nous autour du grill...



Merci de me décharger... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> A sa décharge, faut dire que j'ai pas mal insisté pour que ce lapin là vienne partager quelques saucisses avec nous autour du grill...



J'hésite un peu sur le sens à donner à ta phrase... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'hésite un peu sur le sens à donner à ta phrase... :mouais:



As-tu terminé d'hésiter? 



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Merci de me décharger... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2007)

Voila voila voila...


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila voila voila...



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: Mais quel esprit bas! Même mon chiffon en est choqué!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

C'est la première fois que je mangeais du gateau de carotte et c'était très bon.


----------



## mamyblue (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Moi aussi j'ai bientôt fini mon album, dommage que mon mari est parti avec mon appareil de photo, mais j'ai quand même pû faire quelques choses avec l'ancien, j'espère que vous aimerez quand même  

Ton lapin est mignon Aurélie et il y a pas d'âge pour ça  :love: 

Bon à plus !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Et bien sûr vous avez le bonjour de Jorge.


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> M'enfin, une grande fille comme toi, qu'est ce que tu fais avec ce lapin... :mouais:



un lapin &#231;a a une grosse carotte pas loin g&#233;n&#233;ralement


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> un lapin &#231;a une grosse carotte pas loin g&#233;n&#233;ralement



moi aimer toi comme toi y en a parler la France! Toi super marrant &#234;tre.


----------



## iMax (4 Juin 2007)

Mackie, ta gueule.  

Si tu étais venu t'aurais peut-être eu le droit de l'ouvrir.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et bien sûr vous avez le bonjour de Jorge.



Jorge? 
Et de Gretchen la grosse serveuse bavaroise aussi?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Jorge?
> Et de Gretchen la grosse serveuse bavaroise aussi?





iMax a dit:


> Mackie, ta gueule.
> 
> Si tu étais venu t'aurais peut-être eu le droit de l'ouvrir.



comme le dis Marie j'étais avec Linhof, qui vient de munich


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Jorge?
> Et de Gretchen la grosse serveuse bavaroise aussi?



La chanteuse sur la sc&#232;ne dans sa petite robe des ann&#233;es 80, son cochanteur italien, des cuivres avoin&#233;s et un habitu&#233; du P'tit Lem de Vevey qui nous montra son coupon d'abonnement &#224; l'ABO (Association des Burveurs d'Orges &#169 et fit comprendre &#224; Pitchoune gr&#226;ce &#224; un langage des signes al&#233;atoires qu'il aimait ce breuvage coulant flot ces deux derniers jours &#224; tort et &#224; travers.

Bien le bonjour au Squale, fid&#232;le au poste.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

Eh b&#233;, dommage que je sois partie aussi vite, &#231;a a l'air d'avoir &#233;t&#233; super marrant comme soir&#233;e!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Eh bé, dommage que je sois partie aussi vite, ça a l'air d'avoir été super marrant comme soirée!



Ce fut seulement un beau dimanche après midi au Bord du Lac


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2007)

odr&#233;;4288939 a dit:
			
		

> La chanteuse sur la sc&#232;ne dans sa petite robe des ann&#233;es 80, son cochanteur italien, des cuivres avoin&#233;s et un habitu&#233; du P'tit Lem de Vevey qui nous montra son coupon d'abonnement &#224; l'ABO (Association des Burveurs d'Orges &#169 et fit comprendre &#224; Pitchoune gr&#226;ce &#224; un langage des signes al&#233;atoires qu'il aimait ce breuvage qui coulait &#224; flot ces deux derniers jours.
> 
> Bien le bonjour au Squale, fid&#232;le au poste.



Je traduis. 

odr&#233; a beaucoup aim&#233; Lucile*, la chanteuse du groupe Funky-Rabbit, et ses musiciens. Et aussi Joerg, sourd-muet de Vevey et grand amateur de bi&#232;re et membre tout frais de l'ABO (si tu nous lis, salut &#224; toi l'ami, et merci pour les n'abo).

Bonjour au Squal, qui a r&#233;ussi la perf' de voir des centaines de litres de bi&#232;re d&#233;filer dans ses mains, sans en boire une gorg&#233;e au passage. 

 

* non rien en fait


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je traduis.
> 
> odré a beaucoup aimé Lucile, la chanteuse du groupe Funky-Rabbit, et ses musiciens. Et aussi Joerg, sourd-muet de Vevey et grand amateur de bière et membre tout frais de l'ABO.
> 
> Bonjour au Squal, qui a réussi la perf' de voir des centaines de litres de bière défiler dans ses mains, sans en boire une gorgée au passage.



Funky-quoi????      Et on a loupé ça???     oooohhhhhhh non! Mon chiffon il en est tout chiffonné maintenant!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Funky-quoi????      Et on a loupé ça???     oooohhhhhhh non! Mon chiffon il en est tout chiffonné maintenant!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4288962 a dit:
			
		

> Funky-quoi????      Et on a loup&#233; &#231;a???     oooohhhhhhh non! Mon chiffon il en est tout chiffonn&#233; maintenant!



Et les cygnes slalomant entre les gobelets, aussi ...  :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et les cygnes slalomant entre les gobelets, aussi ...  :rateau:



ah ouais, pis les éléphants roses aussi. Pendant qu'on y est.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ah ouais, pis les éléphants roses aussi. Pendant qu'on y est.



Ceux de lozanne geles alors


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juin 2007)

Et voici les photos de la Grillades &#224; Vidy au bord du Lac de Lausanne en Suisse    


http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022/GrilladesAES?authkey=ZCFGI8IrAnY


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Et voici les photos de la Grillades à Vidy au bord du Lac de Lausanne en Suisse
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022/GrilladesAES?authkey=ZCFGI8IrAnY



Z'auriez pas vu ma sur?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Et voici les photos de la Grillades à Vidy au bord du Lac de Lausanne en Suisse
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022/GrilladesAES?authkey=ZCFGI8IrAnY



A film by Mamyblue, our reporter from switzerland for Macgénération.com.


----------



## iMax (5 Juin 2007)

Bel album !

Merci Mamyblue !


----------



## macaronique (5 Juin 2007)

Puisque le chien nous avait piqu&#233; notre viande...







Voil&#224; ce qu'on a mang&#233; :








Edit : j'ai aussi celle-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Oui alors non...

Bien que je sois une belle bête dodue, ils ne m'ont pas passé au barbe-cul, malgré ce que macaronique laisse croire...
A défaut de lac c'est IMax qu'on a tenté de faire cuire à la broche...  (enfin juste deux doigts-chipolattas)

(euh... on a des droits sur son image?  Ya certaines photos que je voudrais bien censurer :mouais:  )


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> ... Et aussi Joerg, sourd-muet de Vevey et grand amateur de bière et membre tout frais de l'ABO (si tu nous lis, salut à toi l'ami, et merci pour les n'abo).
> ...



Trop la classe, Webo vient de me dire que j'étais en photo avec ce cher Joerg dans le journal d'aujourd'hui. Admirez!  




Si si, c'est moi en arrière-plan à côté du type en chemise hawaïenne (Joerg justement)


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le reportage Mamy


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juin 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Si si, c'est moi en arrière-plan à côté du type en chemise hawaïenne (Joerg justement)



Roberto se fait appeler Joerg en Suisse ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Roberto se fait appeler Joerg en Suisse ? :mouais:


 
Celui-l&#224; est sourd et muet. Contrairement &#224; l'autre...


----------



## sylko (4 Septembre 2008)

Euh oui... t'es sympa, mais ce n'était pas la même fête de la bière


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Septembre 2008)

burp.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Quelle blob, cette aurélie.

Sinon, c'est bientôt le printemps, les grillades approchent. Et la fête de la bière de Lausanne approche à grands pas.
Mais lentement.
De bleu.


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2009)

Y'aura plus de fête de la bière à Lausanne. 
Mais rien n'empêche de faire un truc à Lausanne ou ailleurs.


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2009)

au blob ça a l'air sympa&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Cela dit vu le temps on est encore loin de l'été  Blob


----------

